# DTC P0110 IAT PROBLEM



## tommyp35 (Feb 28, 2007)

my car is a 1999 Maxima SE.
my issue is a DTC P0110, IAT problem.
the check engine light is on.
the car has 55K original miles.
the local dealership replaced the IAT sensor and the ECM computer at 45K miles.
on the current service order the dealership checked for 5V at the sensor connector and took a cold and hot resistance (ohms) reading on the sensor. they cleared the code but the MIL light came back on after 75 miles.
they showed me a service bulletin EC97-018b/NTB98-008b/Sept 16,1999 titled 1995-99 maxima EGI harness wire breakage diagnosis and repair procedure.basically it identifies a potential problem in the engine control harness where it bends over the right rear of the engine next to the right stut tower. anyone have this done or any comments on this issue?
thank you


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Never seen this one, sorry...


----------

